# Is this legal?



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

While fishin' in the Galveston channel many tears ago I was asked by the CG if I knew there was a $5K fine for tyin' to a Nav bouy. (I was tied to the one off the point at the base of the south jetty when asked.)Does this apply to weather bouy offshore?Paul.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

no it's not legal, it says so on the side of it.

people whine about it not working then stuff like this happens


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't answer as to the legality of this boats action but I am certain I wouldn't have tied off at the top where all the instrumentation is....there are huge gabions at the base of the buoy. Looks like this would have been the wisest choice....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Next time, email me the TX numbers of the boat, I know the folks who attempt to keep the NOAA buoys up and running, and I am sure they would be more than pleased to send the owner of the boat the bill for getting it back up and running.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

What an idiot.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well guys thats what I was thinkin' and it was about the same time this pic was taken that this particular bouy quit workin'.Paul.


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

hey who's takin pics of my boat


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Shouldn't be tying off to any buoy unless it's a mooring buoy meant for hooking up.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you look closely, it appears to me that two of the GPS antennas are knocked over in the direct proximity of that rope. I am not accusing, I am just saying, that it appears that way to me.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Sure he needed to tie up in those rough seas.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

here's a couple of different views of the same picture


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

DRILHER said:


> Sure he needed to tie up in those rough seas.


haha thats the truth


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

c'mon now. You have to tie up high like that in case a big wave comes. Make sure there is plenty slack in the line.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't see any numbers on the side of that boat. Also where is everybody on board?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

He got off and climbed the ladder to get it that high. Do it, post the boat name! I saw that boat in that area that day. Was it the 17th?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very Illegal..and not to smart either.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> He got off and climbed the ladder to get it that high. Do it, post the boat name! I saw that boat in that area that day. Was it the 17th?


LMAO, someone's about to have an "oh s---!" moment!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> no it's not legal, it says so on the side of it.
> 
> people whine about it not working then stuff like this happens


hahaha so is it legal or illegal?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

REELING 65 said:


> Very Illegal..and not to smart either.





CoastalOutfitters said:


> no it's not legal, it says so on the side of it.
> 
> people whine about it not working then stuff like this happens


 :slimer:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

These pics were taken 7-17-2010.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> These pics were taken 7-17-2010.


Thats what I figured. We were in that area that day fishing a rock pile. When they zoomed in right besides us. I recognized the boat. They couldnt find the spot cause we had drifted off of it already. It was a non published spot, but there was a shrimp boat less than a mile away, thats where they came from.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe they work for NOAA and were doing some work on the bouy.... always two sides to every story right????


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*my apologies to the fine shrimpers*

as i posted on a earlier thread(blaming the 42019 failure on shrimpers), i have to throw rocks at the jack__ for that picture-climbing up the buoy and tying it on top-what a DA. so as one of my famous sayings goe" you can't fix stupid"... i use the info from that buoy to plan my trips down to poc and with the wonderful "lenghty" seasons we are blessed with- i need all the available days to be offshore. thanks for that pic and whoever owns that boat-heres my middle finger....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well we do rely on buoy 19 (Freeport) and 20 (Corpus) for planning our trips and getting "real" wave heights, so it sucks when some ship takes one out, or some Yahoo decides to rope off to one and break the instruments.

Those are laboratory grade instruments on there, not some cheap commercial parts you can get at the store. if one part goes out, like the communications or GPS, never mind a digital altimeter/accelerometer, the buoy will be reported as "Not Responding." Thanks Bubba, that wasn't cool, was it? How about paying for the repairs, huh?

There are also little yellow buoys with solar panels out there used by the GLO and TAMU to track currents and winds in case of a big oil spill. Same deal. Keep off 'em, OK? They are fun to chunk if they're holding Mahi or blue runners but you don't need to be acting like no fool and hooking up to 'em.

Thanks in advance!
sammie


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

When I saw the boat in the picture I thought it sure looks like the same boat that pushed MakoT off his spot at German Charlies a couple of weeks ago. Scrolling through to say that in a post I saw Hotrod's post. After reading how this guy came up on Hotrod I am fairly certain it is the same guy because the boat that did this to MakoT acted in the very same manner. I sure would like to get a TX number if somebody got it. I would like to have a friendly conversation with the captain as I am sure MakoT would like to do the same.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

It's stupid people like that, that give reason to the politicians and 'do gooders' to push for boater's licenses. The regs are free at anywhere you can buy a license and they are also online. Of course that is assuming that they can actually read and since its posted on the buoy not to tie off to this buoy, one must wonder about that as well.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Otte, I mean they came in fast with fishing rods in hands with fingers on the release lever, no ship! Maybe a boat lenght or two away. They were just starring at us waiting for us to drop when we did, well we were 300ft off the spot fixing to move back, so we just left.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Tieing up to these can lead to many legal problems, so best advice is do not do it. From the height of the tie on point, looks as if they even had to board the bouy to do so...not good.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Thats what I figured. We were in that area that day fishing a rock pile. When they zoomed in right besides us. I recognized the boat. They couldnt find the spot cause we had drifted off of it already. It was a non published spot, but there was a shrimp boat less than a mile away, thats where they came from.


I rember those potlickers!! LOL! They couldn't find our spot!!:rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ssteel069 said:


> I rember those potlickers!! LOL! They couldn't find our spot!!:rotfl:


Remember that Grady, lol? They zoomed in right beside us. Like they came in on plane. See Steven remembers them


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> They were just starring at us waiting for us to drop when we did, well we were 300ft off the spot fixing to move back, so we just left.


Those are some common potlickers right there.

I'm pretty low key most of the time, but that would set me off.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

HotRod, I am certain it is the same guy. He came up on MakT at German Charlies a couple weeks ago and threw a buoy out to mark the spot, then he manuvered the boat to stay the spot. But like he did with you, he did not get right on the spot so he caught NADA. I don't know about these types, they seem to have to money to buy a nice boat but they don't have the putty for brains.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Hey Otte, I mean they came in fast with fishing rods in hands with fingers on the release lever, no ship! Maybe a boat lenght or two away. They were just starring at us waiting for us to drop when we did, well we were 300ft off the spot fixing to move back, so we just left.


They sound like some real pros.


----------



## Hook 'Em!!! (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, if NOAA didn't want people to tie up to their buoy, why did they put all those handy metal poles all over the place?

He's probably one of "those" that throws his empty beer cans over the side. Man, I hate that....

I've only been out to the blue water a few times, but it is depressing to see all the trash floating out there.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

wow, he has all kinds of stuff tore up 
the anemometers are gone there were 2 of them on july 10th 
other sensors missing also/ broke
i was out there on jul 10th , and took these along with the photo i used in my report, pardon the tired fisherman he was wore out
and yes it is illegal and wrong i sure hope this person is held accountable for the items he destroyed


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

What a turd wrangler. I'm so tired of stupid people messin' stuff up for everyone else......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You know rig hooking it at the bottom, or tying onto those anchor points at the bottom, or even tying onto the ladder would have been better. But tying by all the equipment at the top is plain stupid! Boat didnt have a name on the side of it and looks to have no TX numbers


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

I've seen a lot of stupid stuff out there, including a bass boat at East Breaks a few years ago with no radio . . . but this is definitely up near the top of the list.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jeff foxworthy would say, "if ya tie off to a NOAA bouy, you might be a 'hot rodless'"


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

We tied up our boat to a nav light pole at end of the N. Jetties last year and the CG stopped by and told us it is not legal to do so. We promptly complied and untied it and moved away.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Those buoys lie, no real loss.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

:spineyes:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> :spineyes:


Bwaaaahahahahahahaha! :rotfl:


----------



## flatbottomboat (Mar 7, 2009)

Fail!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats a new wallpaper for me lmao!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

now that's funny, Brandon


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like a Grady White center console 27-30', no TX #s must be coast guard registered, No radar but a spotlight. Should be able to find em.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

im curious...who TOOK this picture???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rut_row said:


> im curious...who TOOK this picture???


Im curious is this YOUR boat???:biggrin:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Im curious is this YOUR boat???:biggrin:


 perhaps if we could see the entire boat we would see huntin tha pain on the side...tee hee :biggrin:


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Still trying to figure out how to quote post

But that last one from rut row  was classic


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Deep C 915 said:


> Still trying to figure out how to quote post
> 
> But that last one from rut row was classic


 click on quote at bottom right of a post then the reply to thread will appear with the "quote" and thanks Deep C:biggrin:


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Trail run quote*



rut_row said:


> click on quote at bottom right of a post then the reply to thread will appear with the "quote" and thanks Deep C:biggrin:


Testing 1,2,3.. qoute 1,2,3 :dance:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Deep C 915 said:


> Testing 1,2,3.. qoute 1,2,3 :dance:


 woohoo I love it that im not the newbie anymore! :biggrin:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Swells said:


> now that's funny, Brandon


I had a good laugh on that one..Brandon. lmao...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Its obviously not a weather bouy, its just a marker for his favorite snapper hole :biggrin:





, Justin H.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I noticed that the bouy was out of position by ~200yards that day. Maybe it had been run over by a shrimper the night before.Paul


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*Rogue waves*



DRILHER said:


> Sure he needed to tie up in those rough seas.


I guess he has been watching Deadliset Catch and was playing it safe from the notorious GOM's "rogue waves".

Total Jack A..


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, what a bozo that guy was. And possibly a charterboat? Somebody must have climbed the buoy, to tie up that high off the water, which would really jerk that buoy over. If you have any more shots of this boat with its name or numbers, please publish.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I am pretty sure he threw that rope up on the bouy... several times until hooking up on a good broken off piece of gps to stay tight


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*You might be a ******* if you....*

tie off to a NOAA weather buoy!!! Here's your sign!!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I am a little slow I admit it. I just opened this thread after searching "42019" when Mikeyhunts told me about it when we were at the buoy Wednesday.

The line is still tied to the top of the buoy just like the first pic. Perhaps he had to cut or untie the line in a hurry but more than likely just became too lazy to untie it at the top.

The buoy is at least 1/2 mile east from the old site on the gps.

Brandon - you crack me up!


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

We went there and caught bait on the way out Monday evening. That rope is still tied there, hanging in the water. All the anteneas and wind meters are broken off. 

Thanks to that guy!


----------



## NoPromises (Jul 20, 2010)

*CG Fines*

Don't know what the fine is for mooring to a NOAA buoy, but mooring to any Nav Aid maintained by the CG is a misdemeanor punishable by fine up to $500.00. Fine continues per day. There is also a provision where the CG can pay a reward to a person for helping them catch an offender.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

It needs to be a $15,000 dollar fine AND jail time. There is no reason for anyone to touch those things at all unless it is an emergency, and in the previous photo posted on here it didn't look like one of those "emergency type of days"...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

That dude must have been all disoriented.

Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

no doubt about it!........... he was sufferin' from O.I.D.


----------



## doksgk (Nov 6, 2009)

say man how did this guy accomplish such a task i would like to hire him for calf ropin


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*O.I.D..........*

(*O*il *I*nduced *D*isorientation)


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Not cool @ all... Generally snitches get stiches, but in This Case its Karma


----------



## NoPromises (Jul 20, 2010)

How is this for violators:
 Breaking and entering vessel

Whoever, upon the high seas or an any other waters within the admiralty and maritime jurisdiction of the United States, and out of the jurisdiction of any particular State, breaks or enters any vessel with intent to commit any felony, or maliciously cust, spoils, or destroys any cordage, cable, buoys, buoy rope, head fast, or other fast, fixed to the anchor or moorings belonging to any vessel, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than five years, or both.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody could have earned some major reward money by now, if they'd only taken more pictures of that boat and the peckerhead crew.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that's a NOAA bouy that falls under Dept of Transp.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, *FEDERAL*

kind of like you shouldn't chisel a souveneir off a monument

pretty sure the black helicopters and limos are all over that guy's house as we speak


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sorry, did someone mention tying up to buoys or something..................I guess I missed the convo since I've been staring at the incredibly flat seas around that bouy/boat. :headknock


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, im confused. 

what on earth would convince you it is a good idea to tie off to a buoy like that on the very top, where all of the instrumentation is? I mean, lets say you had no clue that it was illegal to tie off to it in the first place. Why not use any other part of the thing that would be a hell of a lot easier to rope? No, lets throw a rope over the very top of it, the part that is the absolute most difficult to reach....what in the hell is wrong with people??


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*only takes one...*

*Im like you guys probably why it's broken now ?? idiot's...whats all the rage about tying up anyway better to drift and use your sonar I thought? If you had to whats wrong with the welded eye hook's away from the electronics da??*

*Discus buoys/*The aluminum-hulled, 3-meter discus is very cost-effective but does not offer long-term survivability that the larger discus hulls provide. The transportability of the 3-meter buoy is much improved over that of the larger discus buoys. It easily can be carried on a flat-bed trailer. Since it is constructed of aluminum, it is less likely to corrode, and compass measurements are not affected

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/images/buoys/3moly.jpg picture

Mailing address and telephone number: 
National Data Buoy Center 
1007 Balch Blvd. 
Stennis Space Center, MS 39529 
228-688-2805 ​


----------



## cvestal87 (Apr 16, 2010)

wow give the guy a break, it's a wonder nobody wants to post on here with everybody dogpiling everybody...good job Mont


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

HA! BUSTED!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Someone sure screwed you northern guys out of your bouy for the summer


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

is that a " yeti " ice chest ?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

DRILHER said:


> Someone sure screwed you northern guys out of *your boy* for the summer


That's them thar Houstonians for ya, and don't forget them yachty Galvestonians and urban cowboys from Freeloader Port. Three million of 'em trying to knock out the weather buoy and one ole boy did it but good!

Oh well, us C-listers and Border ******* still got buoy 20 still, at least.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

DANO said:


> is that a " yeti " ice chest ?


It sure is not a Igloo...:biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

doksgk said:


> say man how did this guy accomplish such a task i would like to hire him for calf ropin


You bring up a really valid point. More than likely, the guy in the pic found that rope already there, as did several others after him. His mistake was tying to it, if he didn't actually put it there. At any rate, whoever did it should stay on shore and doesn't belong on the water.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

If the law was looking for this guy..well his face is on the web for all to see. 
Not a smart thing to do. :biggrin:


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

UHHHHHH..... I don't know that I am calling BS here, but where are the TX numbers? You ain't going far anywhere on the Texas coast w/o those numbers. Waddup? :mpd:

Pecos


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

You don't need the #s if your coast guard registered like most of the larger boats. You have to put the name of the boat and port city on the transom.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

DRILHER said:


> You don't need the #s if your coast guard registered like most of the larger boats. You have to put the name of the boat and port city on the transom.


I thought that was mainly for wild girls who get a "tramp stamp" tattoo on their backside? :spineyes:

Here's the latest from Buoy 19 anyways, nice recording device.

*Updated: 11:50 AM CDT on July 16, 2010*

Bummer, dude.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Probably thought he was fishing at the "floaters".


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

i wonder why we have anchor and drift sock.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

*wow*

Wow cant belive the idiot took a picture of that.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

can't believe someone would drag up a year old thread..........


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

That guy is not the sharpest tool in the shed but you cant fix stupid just punish. Also for all you guys that have had a boat swing into your area and fish do what i do keep a bag of waterproof m80's in the boat and light a handfull of them chuck them in the water and leave it ruins the fishing in that spot for the day it will teach boaters like that a lesson not to get next to you in your spot.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> can't believe someone would drag up a year old thread..........


 X2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Why?*



captaindorman said:


> Wow cant belive the idiot took a picture of that.


Why is the shutterbug an idiot?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dead thread



my rhyme for the day


give me more time and it will become a haiku


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

So, I get tired and tie up to a buoy to catch some winks and orient my GPS with the buoy's antenna and suddenly it's all over the internet.... :


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> can't believe someone would drag up a year old thread..........


exactly... At least bring back something fun like the hot sauce grown many crying thread..:bounce::dance::dance:


----------

